# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  weie Zhne

## lala

Hallo ihr angehenden Zahnis!
Hab da mal `ne Frage. Es gibt ja jede Menge "Zahnweiss"-Zahnpasta, Perlweiss und nun auch diese Super-Aktiv-Irgendwas-Strips um schne weie Zhne zu bekommen.
Aus eurer Erfahrung/ Wissen - ntzt das berhaupt was? Oder ist das nicht vielmehr schdlich fr die Zhne auf Dauer? Und stimmt es, dass Kaffee/Tee - Konsum fr weie Zhne auch eher kontraproduktiv ist? Wenn ja -welche Stoffe machen da die Verfrbungen? Und betrifft das zB alle Tee-Sorten oder nur den schwarzen Tee?
Fragen ber Fragen, hoffe mal auf schlaue Antworten,
Gru,
lala  ::-winky:

----------


## Smibo

Abrasive Zahnpasta, wie Perl Weiss, knnte man schon glatt als Krperverletzung und Verarschung der Kunden deuten.
Dabei wird dein Zahnschmelz mit abgeschliffen beim Zhne putzen und das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache.

Zahnbleichmittel wie Carbamidperoxid (ich glaub in diesen White strips vorhanden, falls ich mich net irre) sind dagegen echte Zahnaufheller und schaden dem Zahn selbst nicht solange der Zahn vllig gesund ist (d.h. frei von Karies, Fllungen im Frontzahnbereich, endodontischen Problemen)
Kommt jedoch etwas von der Substanz auf das Zahnfleisch, knnte es Entzndungen und Irritationen verursachen.

----------


## Pnktchen

diese White-Stripes sind aber super teuer...kennt der Zahnmedizinstudent nicht eine Alternative? Irgendwas Natrliches? 

Mit Salz die Zhne putzen kme dem Perl-Wei nahe...also dann eher nicht....

----------


## Smibo

Verfrbungen knnten intrinsischer oder extrinsischer Natur sein.

Manchmal verfbt sich der Zahn von allein, wenn sich die Pulpa so langsam verabschiedet hat. Dabei kommen Blutfarbstoffe in die Zahnhartsubstanz und verfrben den Zahn.
Medikamente oder Schadstoffe knnten sich preruptiv auf den Zahn auswirken und auch Verfrbungen verursachen (z.b. Tetracyclin)
Tee, Kaffee, Rotwein, Curry und was es so alles an Nahrungsmittel gibt knnten auch ihre Farbreste am Zahn lassen und auch hier zu verfrbungen fhren. Auch Medikamente oder bestimmte Bakterien haben posteruptiv einfluss auf die Zahnverfrbung.

Alles in allem kann man seine Zhne mit Natriumperborat (beim Zahnarzt) oder Carbamidperoxid (auch als Home Bleaching Set ) behandeln und diese sind, wie ich oben beschrieben habe, nicht schdlich fr den Zahn.

----------


## Smibo

> _Original geschrieben von Pnktchen_ 
> *diese White-Stripes sind aber super teuer...kennt der Zahnmedizinstudent nicht eine Alternative? Irgendwas Natrliches? 
> 
> Mit Salz die Zhne putzen kme dem Perl-Wei nahe...also dann eher nicht....*


Der Oberarzt der Zahnerhaltung meint Baking Soda sei auch ein nettes Mittelchen seine Z&auml;hne weiss zu kriegen.
Habs nicht ausprobiert, auf jedenfall ist es nicht sch&auml;dlich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

> gibt es nicht eine Tabelle die ungefhr hinhaut?
> 
> 
> Weil mein Zahnarzt hat damals auch auch nicht wirklich untersucht sondern nur in ne Tabelle reingeschaut.
> 
> 
> Achja was ich noch fragen wollte, wenn man die Backpulver Methode verwendet, kann es da auch zu Unterschiedliche starken Aufhellungen kommen?
> 
> 
> ...


ich habe diesbezglich (baking soda) keinerlei Erfahrungen und wei auch nicht, ob es damit berhaupt zu nennenswerten Ergebnissen kommt. Wenn schon, dann wrde ich ein in office bleaching mittels schiene durchfhren. Kostet zwar Kohle, aber hier ist der Erfolg nachvollziehbar und garantiert. Auerdem kann man nachher professionell fluoridieren. 
Ab wann man einen Erfolg sehen kann hngt sehr viel von der Konzentration des bleaching Mittels ab und natrlich von Deiner individuell existierenden Dichte der Schmelzmatrix.

----------


## funny

Tusche ich mich oder hat das Bleaching und der "ganz-weie-Zhne-Trend" erst in den letzten 5-6 Jahren so zugenommen? Davor war das doch nicht so ein Jedemanns-Ding wie ein Friseurbesuch oder?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Kostet zwar Kohle, aber hier ist der Erfolg nachvollziehbar und garantiert. Auerdem kann man nachher professionell fluoridieren. 
> Ab wann man einen Erfolg sehen kann hngt sehr viel von der Konzentration des bleaching Mittels ab und natrlich von Deiner individuell existierenden Dichte der Schmelzmatrix.



Ich hab da auch mal ne Frage an unsere Zahnrzte hier im Forum.
Meine Zahnrztin lehnt es ab vor dem 24.LJ ein Bleaching bei mir durchzufhren, weil sie meint es sei zu gefhrlich. 
Auerdem bin ich als Kind mal gestrzt und hab seitdem einen kaum (nur mit starkem Licht) erkennbaren Ri im Frontzahn, bei dem sie meinte, dass es fr diesen beim Bleaching gefhrlich werden knnte. Kann mir da jemand etwas zu sagen? Knnte es sein, dass der Zahn dann abbrechen knnte? Kann man prophylaktisch etwas machen ausser Elmex Gelee? Evtl Flouretten? Oder machts das alles nur noch schlimmer?

Lieben Gru und danke an euch.
Linda

----------


## hennessy

> Ich hab da auch mal ne Frage an unsere Zahnrzte hier im Forum.
> Meine Zahnrztin lehnt es ab vor dem 24.LJ ein Bleaching bei mir durchzufhren, weil sie meint es sei zu gefhrlich. 
> Auerdem bin ich als Kind mal gestrzt und hab seitdem einen kaum (nur mit starkem Licht) erkennbaren Ri im Frontzahn, bei dem sie meinte, dass es fr diesen beim Bleaching gefhrlich werden knnte. Kann mir da jemand etwas zu sagen? Knnte es sein, dass der Zahn dann abbrechen knnte? Kann man prophylaktisch etwas machen ausser Elmex Gelee? Evtl Flouretten? Oder machts das alles nur noch schlimmer?
> 
> Lieben Gru und danke an euch.
> Linda


Nach Frontzahntrauma wrde ich kein bleaching durchfhren. Ich kann zwar die Permeabilittspotenz des bleaching agens nicht konkret einschtzen, aber es wre evtl. vorstellbar, dass der Schmelz im Rissbereich durchdrungen wird und dann das bleaching agens in die Dentinkanlchen eindringt, was zu Schmerzen fhren kann. Ist jetzt aber nur mal so ne Hypothese von mir.  :Nixweiss:  

Von systemischer Fluoridierung halte ich persnlich gar nichts. Lokale Fluoridierung hingegen hat bereits x mal seine Effektivitt bewiesen.

----------


## Doctse

Hm, ich hab durch die Bracket-Entfernung beim KO einen Riss im Frontzahn, trotzdem hat mein Zahni bei mir das Bleaching gemacht (vermutlich wollte er einfach Geld verdienen). Hatte allerdings nicht diese Schiene, sondern ein Bleaching mit Lichtverstrkung. Hat jedenfalls nur eine Stunde gedauert. Effekt war erst mal krass, das ganze ist dann aber recht schnell nachgedunkelt, deswegen wrd ich nchstes Mal wohl lieber auf diese Schienen zurckgreifen und daheim bleachen. Kosten-Nutzen-Effekt war meiner Meinung nach nicht so toll, auch wenn ich jetzt ein schnes Lcheln hab  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## funny

Wie schnell ist es denn nachgedunkelt? Das kann ja richtig teuer werden.
Und nochmal mein Frage: Ist das Bleaching erst seit einigen Jahren ein Trend oder war das schon immer so und ich hab es erst in den letzten Jahren mit gekriegt?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Doctse

> Wie schnell ist es denn nachgedunkelt? Das kann ja richtig teuer werden.
> Und nochmal mein Frage: Ist das Bleaching erst seit einigen Jahren ein Trend oder war das schon immer so und ich hab es erst in den letzten Jahren mit gekriegt?


Das ist innerhalb von 2 Wochen nachgedunkelt und dann so geblieben. Ich hab schon recht helle Zhne. Am Anfang, direkt nach dem Bleaching waren sie allerdings Barbie-weiss, also schon echt schockierend. Deswegen bin ich ganz froh, dass die Zhne jetzt einfach nur hell und nicht mehr grell sind  :hmmm...:  
Finde auch, dass das mit dem Bleaching erst in den letzten Jahren so extrem aufgekommen ist. 
Kriege auch oft Komplimente fr meine Beisserchen (Sanierung ist was feines *g*)  :Blush:

----------


## hennessy

bleaching gibts schon seit zig Jahren. Allerdings nicht in der modernen Form wie heutzutage, dass man so viele Varianten zur Auswahl hat. Das Ergebnis sah dann sehr oft (leider bisweilen auch heute noch) aus wie die viel zitierte WC-Garnitur von Villeroy & Boch. 
Da viele Kollegen und auch Dental-Firmen im bleaching eine Art zweites Standbein suchen, ist es in den letzten Jahren mehr als nur ein Trend geworden. Und die Werbung hngt sich da natrlich fleissig mit dran. Die Patienten (vor allem aber Patientinnen) werden verunsichert, glauben, etwas verpasst zu haben und springen drauf an. Anstatt froh zu sein, gesunde Zhne zu haben, muss jetzt alles noch weier, noch strahlender und noch mehr vereinheitlicht werden. Die Individualitt bleibt auf der Strecke. 

Das perverse am System: Bei Totalprothesen wird mit sehr viel Aufwand versucht, die Zhne mglichst natrlich (auch mal unterschiedlich in Farbe und Form) und individuell aufzustellen, bei den natrlichen Zhnen muss alles gleich in gleich aussehen. Die Zhne mssen alle stramm und wei wie die schweizer Soldaten in Schneeuniform da stehen. 
Wie sagte die alte Else Kling in der Lindenstrae: "Wenns scheee macht?!"

----------


## funny

Danke fr die Antwort. Hell ist besser als grell, das glaube ich dir  :Grinnnss!: 
Naddels Zhne leuchten sogar finde ich. Ist zwar gemein, aber wenn sie im Dunkeln lacht, dann sieht man etwas besser   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Doctse

Naddel hat ja auch einen dunklen Teint, da wirken die Kauleisten gleich noch mal so grell.
Diese Schienen sind jedenfalls gnstiger als das Powerbleaching. Da ich aber meine Kiefer sanieren lassen musste und nicht ewig davor bleachen konnte, hab ich halt das Powerbleaching machen lassen.
Was diese Sets aus dem Drogeriemarkt angeht, hab ich keine Ahnung, wie erfolgreich man damit ist. Perlweiss und co sind jedenfalls wirkungslos bei mir. Kenne ein paar, die mit den white strips gute Erfolge erzielt haben.

----------


## Flauta

Hat dieses ganze Gebleache eigentlich Nebenwirkungen (vom Preis abgesehen....), wie wirkt sich das auf Dauer aus? kann man das unbegrenzt machen?

----------


## hennessy

> Hat dieses ganze Gebleache eigentlich Nebenwirkungen (vom Preis abgesehen....), wie wirkt sich das auf Dauer aus? kann man das unbegrenzt machen?


Die hufigste NW ist eine berempfindlichkeit auf uere Reize wie hei, kalt, s, sauer, Luft einziehen etc. Das kann bis hin zu echten, nervigen Schmerzen fhren, ist allerdings "nur" von begrenzter zeitlicher Natur. (In der Regel)

Andere NW ist, dass eventuelle Fllungen nicht im selben Mae gebleacht werden als der natrliche Schmelz. Das sieht dann nicht schn aus.

Unbegrenzt geht insofern, als man beispielsweise in einem oder zwei Jahren das ganze wiederholen kann. Kommt auf die Art und Weise des bleachings an. Es wird ja nach dem bleaching lokal fluoridiert. Bei professioneller Vorgehensweise drfte eigentlich nicht viel passieren.

----------


## Flauta

Hm, anscheinend habe ich gute Zhne....ist mir primr auch wichtiger als schneeweisse Z.  Ich belass es mal dabei......Hauptsache, die Dinger funktionieren. 
Danke Henn

----------


## hennessy

> Hm, anscheinend habe ich gute Zhne....ist mir primr auch wichtiger als schneeweisse Z.  Ich belass es mal dabei......Hauptsache, die Dinger funktionieren. 
> Danke Henn


gerne, Flauta!

----------


## Linda.1001

> Hm, anscheinend habe ich gute Zhne....ist mir primr auch wichtiger als schneeweisse Z.  Ich belass es mal dabei......Hauptsache, die Dinger funktionieren.



Gibt es denn auch ein schonendes Bleaching,das man evtl anwenden lassen knnte oder ist bei einem solchen Frontzahntrauma alles contraindiziert?

----------


## hennessy

> Gibt es denn auch ein schonendes Bleaching,das man evtl anwenden lassen knnte oder ist bei einem solchen Frontzahntrauma alles contraindiziert?


evtl mit white strips langsam beginnen? aber ich kann Dir leider kein Patentrezept anbieten. Da fehlt mir die Erfahrung. Sorry!

----------


## funny

> bleaching gibts schon seit zig Jahren. Allerdings nicht in der modernen Form wie heutzutage, dass man so viele Varianten zur Auswahl hat. Das Ergebnis sah dann sehr oft (leider bisweilen auch heute noch) aus wie die viel zitierte WC-Garnitur von Villeroy & Boch. 
> Da viele Kollegen und auch Dental-Firmen im bleaching eine Art zweites Standbein suchen, ist es in den letzten Jahren mehr als nur ein Trend geworden. Und die Werbung hngt sich da natrlich fleissig mit dran. Die Patienten (vor allem aber Patientinnen) werden verunsichert, glauben, etwas verpasst zu haben und springen drauf an. Anstatt froh zu sein, gesunde Zhne zu haben, muss jetzt alles noch weier, noch strahlender und noch mehr vereinheitlicht werden. Die Individualitt bleibt auf der Strecke. 
> 
> Das perverse am System: Bei Totalprothesen wird mit sehr viel Aufwand versucht, die Zhne mglichst natrlich (auch mal unterschiedlich in Farbe und Form) und individuell aufzustellen, bei den natrlichen Zhnen muss alles gleich in gleich aussehen. Die Zhne mssen alle stramm und wei wie die schweizer Soldaten in Schneeuniform da stehen. 
> Wie sagte die alte Else Kling in der Lindenstrae: "Wenns scheee macht?!"


Da hast du sowas von Recht! Das nennt man wohl Bedrfnisse im Kunden wecken, die er vorher gar nicht kannte und jetzt unbedingt glaubt, erfllen zu mssen. Im Fachjargon heit das wohl: Einen neuen Markt entwickeln. Als Ziel gehrt dazu immer, viele Kunden zu haben und das ist der natrliche Feind der Individualitt. Ich habe mir ohnehin vorgenommen, mich von Werbung, Marketing, Statussymbolen und peer pressure zu verabschieden, aber so einfach ist das gar nicht   :was ist das...?: 

Fr die Politik ist man das Stimmvieh, fr die Wirtschaft der Massenkonsument.
Aber ich schweife wohl vom Thema ab   ::-oopss:

----------


## Evaxx

> Hallo,
> 
> was haltet ihr Zahnis denn von der Zahncreme "Pearls & Dents"? Ich benutze die schon seit einiger Zeit, da man aber nie mit seinen Zhnen zufrieden ist, kann ich nicht objektiv sagen, ob es was gebracht hat. Also, ntzt die was oder sollte ich die 5 EUR pro 100 ml lieber anderweitig investieren? Andererseits hab ich jetzt schon so viele zufriedene Erfahrungsberichte gelesen und ich selber merk ja den Unterschied beim Putzen, nur mit dem Weiwerden bin ich noch nicht sooo hundertpro zufrieden ...
> 
> Zur Erinnerung:
> 
> 
> 
> Es wird sogar behauptet, man knnte diese Zahncreme als Ersatz fr Zahnseide verwenden? Kme mir natrlich sehr gelegen, ich bin nmlich echt zu faul fr Zahnseide ...  
> ...


Ist die denn nicht abrasiv, wie z.B. Perlweiss?
Ich hab mir grad die Colgate Sensation White gekauft und bin ganz zufrieden.
Gehrt die auch schon zu der agressiven Sorte?
Knirscht ja schon etwas...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Linda.1001

*ausgrab*

nochmal an die Zahnrzte im Forum:


Was haltet ihr vom BriteSmile Bleaching? Risiko-Nutzen-Abwgung? Wie seht ihr das? Angeblich schneller als das normale Bleaching mit Kunststoffschiene.

Lg und besten Dank

----------


## hennessy

> *ausgrab*
> 
> nochmal an die Zahnrzte im Forum:
> 
> 
> Was haltet ihr vom BriteSmile Bleaching? Risiko-Nutzen-Abwgung? Wie seht ihr das? Angeblich schneller als das normale Bleaching mit Kunststoffschiene.
> 
> Lg und besten Dank


es ist ein chairside-Verfahren, findet also in der Praxis statt. Das Gel wird direkt auf die Zhne aufgetragen und  enthlt neben Carbamid-Peroxid auch lichtaktive Substanzen.  
Im UV-Licht wird das ganze dann aktiviert und der bleaching-Prozess beginnt. Dauer: ca 1 Stunde. Kosten: ab 400,- Euro. Es soll ein paar Jahre halten, Ergebnisse, die dies besttigen, gibt es noch nicht.
Risiken sind wie bei den anderen Verfahren auch u.a. eine erhhte Empfindlichkeit / Schmerzen, die u.U. lngere Zeit anhalten knnen. Die Zhne wirken meiner Meinung nach wie auch bei anderen Verfahren kreidig-tot, Farbe ist das 08/15 Klogarnitur-weiss von Villeroy und Boch. Naddel lsst gren.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hihi, schn formuliert  :hmmm...: .

Wobei ich ja zugebe, dass mich Zhne, die einen Tick (!) weier sind als das normale Marzipangelb ( :Grinnnss!: ) auch ziemlich ansprechen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Heerestorte

Ich hole mal diesen alten Thread hoch, bevor ich einen neuen aufmache.

Wie ist das denn generell mit Bleaching, wenn man an manchen Zhnen durch Fehlstellung Abrasionen hat?
Ist wahrscheinlich dann eher kontraindiziert, oder? Meine Frontzhne sind eigentlich okay von der Farbe her, nur die Eckzhne sind halt schtzungsweise 1-2 Nuancen dunkler als die anderen Zhne.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Sind die Eckzhne nicht immer einen Tick dunkler? Hat mir zumindest der Zahntechniker erklrt, der meine Kronen gemacht hat.

----------


## Salzi19

Echzhne sind immer dunkler, wenn man nur die aufhellt schaut das ganze wahrscheinlich ziemlich knstlich aus...

----------


## Heerestorte

> Echzhne sind immer dunkler, wenn man nur die aufhellt schaut das ganze wahrscheinlich ziemlich knstlich aus...


Nene, ich will die nicht einzeln aufhellen  :Big Grin:  Meine Eckzhne finde ich halt ein wenig zu dunkel und die anderen Zhne auch n bisschen. Und wenn ich alle Zhne ein wenig aufhellen wrde, dann wren ja die Eckzhne immer noch dunkler als die anderen, aber halt heller als davor. Darauf wollte ich eigtl. hinaus. Habe mich ein wenig missverstndlich ausgedrckt, sorry  :Smilie:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Also meine sichtbaren Zhne sind alle gleich (geil) wei  :hmmm...:

----------


## jan_mediklin

Die Kollegin hat schon Recht; in aller Regel sind die Eckzhne ein Stckchen dunkler als z.B. die Schneidezhne. Eckzhne haben einen dickerern Dentinkern, der dementsprechend farblich deutlicher durchschimmert und die Zhne dunkler erscheinen lsst.

----------


## Heerestorte

> Wie ist das denn generell mit Bleaching, wenn man an manchen Zhnen durch Fehlstellung Abrasionen hat?
> Ist wahrscheinlich dann eher kontraindiziert, oder?


Knnen Bleachingstreifen denn nun Schaden anrichten, wenn an manchen Stellen der Schmelz fehlt?

----------


## jan_mediklin

Wie meinst du das genau, dass "Schmelz frei liegt"? Am Zahnhals oder an anderen Glattflchen? Ich wrde mir diese Stelle evtl. mit einer kleinen Fllung versiegeln lassen, wenn sie schwierig zu putzen sind. 
Fr das Bleaching drften solche Stellen auch nicht geeignet sein; man will ja schlielich den Schmelz und nicht das Dentin bleachen. "Schdlich" in dem Sinne sind wahrscheinlich die Bestandteile des Bleachingmittels, die ber die Dentinkanlchen schneller in die Pulpa gelangen und diese reizen knnen; also am Ende zu einer unterschiedlich stark ausgeprgten Pulpitis fhren knnten (was theoretisch auch bei intaktem Schnmelz mglich wre).

----------


## baugruen

hm, erst ne fllung legen und dann drber bleachen, ist jetzt aber auch nicht die beste idee; jedenfalls im sichtbaren Bereich.

----------


## jan_mediklin

> hm, erst ne fllung legen und dann drber bleachen, ist jetzt aber auch nicht die beste idee; jedenfalls im sichtbaren Bereich


Ja natrlich, die Fllung frbt sich ja nicht mit. Ich wei nicht, wie das Zahnrzte in der Praxis verfahren, in der Uni haben wir Bleaching nie gemacht (und gelernt). Aber ich knnte mir vorstellen, dass man die Fllung bereits in der Farbe legt, wie man die Zhne aufhellen mchte oder eine kleine temporre Fllung legt, die man nach dem Bleachen wieder rausholt und danach eine schicke helle Fllung ohne Farbunterschied.

----------


## Heerestorte

Der Schmelz ist bei mir an manchen Stellen auf der Kauflche halt weg, weil ich wohl knirsche und presse.
Naja, ich werd dann wohl nicht auf eigene Faust solche Streifen ausprobieren, sondern erst Mal meinen Zahnarzt fragen.

----------


## jan_mediklin

Mach das mal (fragen). Willst du solche Streifen aus der Drogerie ausprobieren?
Dein ZA knnte dir brigens auch so eine Schiene anfertigen mit der du zu Hause bleachen kannst. Aber das wird sicherlich ein bisschen teuerer als das Drogerieprodukt...

----------


## Heerestorte

Ja, Drogerie oder Amazon. Noch keinen Plan genau. Ja, das mit der Schiene und home bleaching habe ich auch schon gelesen.
Werde den ZA mal fragen, was das kosten wrde.

----------

